# Binoculars (genuine!!)



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Seeing the binoculars topic is a real coincidence...I was just about to post my recent experience!!

Over the last couple of years, I have had a few piars...mostly totally unsuitable choices, culminating in the last pair...so giant 120X55s....totally unusable withou a tripod.....

So...I now found myself in need of a basic everyday pair......

I reckoned, from past mistakes, a pair of about 8X would do the job......

Browsing the shops and the net...showed loads availabe, so browsing the 'bay, I found a pair of 8X and, whats this? a built-in 3Mp camera!! they often are just 640X480

Anyway, I bid and won them for close to Â£30....3Mp, 16Mb built in memory AND an SD card slot, USB port too..handy 'cos I had a spare 128Mb SD card...

Results were way beyond what I expected...the bino performance is clear and much brighter than some others that I tried......Camera performance is very fair too....OK, it doesnt compare to my DSLR at 3Mp, but its damn usuable.......they are Aiptek 3200....I recomend them to anyone interested in such an item

Roger


----------

